# The Bottom of the Bottle!



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm almost at the end of a bottle of AG Super Resin Polish and am thinking about a change...what do folks think of these two, or any other suggestions...

Dodo Lime Prime

Carlack Nano Systematic Care

Am I right in thinking that the Carlack doesn't have much in the way of fillers for hiding swirls? Are either suitable?

I'll be working by hand and the paintwork is reasonably good with only a few light swirls...if it makes a difference, I follow the polish with Meguiars NXT wax.

Also I'm trying to pluck up the courage to have a go at claying for the first time...! :?

I'd be interested to hear your thoughts, thanks.

Regards
Ross


----------



## Russ 182 (Jan 31, 2009)

Dont think lime prime has any fillers what so ever mate. Id say your prob best sticking with SRP for a hand polish


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

NSC is a combined paint cleaner and acrylic layer in one. It's excellent stuff. There was a post on Detailing World I think where someone compared a few products for swirls. They went over the same area four or five times with them - by hand  The NSC and SRP came out best. I would use one or the other but suspect using both is a waste of time as each would probably remove the other.


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Claying is the way to go Ross, don't be afraid of it, get on detailing world and waste away the hours getting the knowledge you require.

As for polishes loads to go at (Meguiers/Mezerna etc etc) then get a good wax to go on top(Collinite/Dodo/ etc etc) the limiting factor is cost.

Rmember once you have clayed you have no protection on the car and it will be silky smooth so start early and give yourself enough time to get the polish and wax on.

jontymo


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

Russ 182 said:


> Dont think lime prime has any fillers what so ever mate. Id say your prob best sticking with SRP for a hand polish


Thanks for that, Russ, must have got hold of the wrong end of the stick about Lime Prime...perhaps it works on abrasion rather than filler?



ScoobyTT said:


> NSC is a combined paint cleaner and acrylic layer in one. It's excellent stuff. There was a post on Detailing World I think where someone compared a few products for swirls. They went over the same area four or five times with them - by hand  The NSC and SRP came out best. <SNIP>


I'll be working by hand too, Scooby...sounds like the NSC might be promising !



jontymo said:


> Claying is the way to go Ross, don't be afraid of it, get on detailing world and waste away the hours getting the knowledge you require.
> 
> <SNIP>
> 
> ...


jontymo, I've spent that long looking at posts on DW I could have clayed, polished and waxed a dozen cars by now!  ...Still very nervous about claying though...the instructions sound so straight forward and others make it sound soooo easy...and then I find a horror storey where it's gone wrong and needs a proper paint correction to sort it out!!

I can't see me ever getting all 3 stages done in one day, I'd have to do a few panels/one side at a time. 

<sigh> I'm gonna have to bite the bullet and get on with it and it'll be expensive and time consuming.

Regards
Ross


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Lime prime cleans and contains some abrasives along with what they describe as "glaze oils".

Regarding claying, this has become something of a fad with lots of "bro science" bandied about with people idly recommending regular claying of paintwork. Needless to say manufacturers have hopped on the bandwagon and now World + Dog manufactures clay bars. As you say it can go wrong. Zymol says of its clay product "use gently and *only for emergency* service" such as for fixing up abrasions, bird dropping marks, and suchlike.

If you've been happy with SRP, I would say carry on using similar products. SRP is good, NSC is good, Zymol Cleaner Wax is another good possibility - a mixture of kaolin clay, oils and wax.


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Ross

You can get different grades of clay some are that soft you can wet the panels with water rather than detailing spray.

If you take your time it is really easy, if scared then just use a small amount of clay on the underside of 1 of your sills, remember when you have used the clay to fold the dirty area in on itsself re flatten and carry on.

As for time, i normally split the car into 4 quarters, clay then polish, i don't apply the wax until the end and if end the day without wax just wash the day after and wax followed by another coat of wax 24hours later.

Jon

Should have mentioned use someone like cleanyourcar.com or autobrite, you can find there websites on here easy, give them a call they are both very helpfull and will advise you on products if you cannot make your mind up.


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks for your thoughts on this folks...I think my plan of action is, when the present wax stops beading, to stick with SRP but as I've got the Meguiars clay kit sitting on the shelf in the garage, have a little go with that low down at the back somewhere (where I wont see it often if it goes wrong!) and see how it goes...unless I change my mind again!! :?

Regards
Ross


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

Stop using abrasives on your car.


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

steeve said:


> Stop using abrasives on your car.


Ok...care to expand on that a bit?

Regards
Ross


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

ross_cj250 said:


> steeve said:
> 
> 
> > Stop using abrasives on your car.
> ...


OK, Auto Glym resin polish is abrasive!
Stop using polish and start using a wax or as they are sometimes called a glaze which are non-abrasive.
Polishes do just that, they polish the surface using an amount of abrasive to smooth the paint or lacquer. A wax is just a wax and add shines on top of the paintwork. The white residue left when you apply a polish is actually clay. The size (and roughness) of the clay particles in any particular polish decides how abrasive the polish is.

If you have minor scratches or swirls then you may need an abrasive to remove them. But once you've done that there's no need to continue to abrade your paint. You just need to add something to add a shine and protect the paint.

There's many good quality products available, look through the topics in this forum and you'll find all sorts of good quality product recommendaions.
I use Zymol Glasur, which is a medium priced product. I have found Zymol products to be good for me. 
Look on http://www.vertar.com/ for some ideas.

One valuable point is that most cheap car washes will strip off your newly applied wax, probaly two washes will see it all gone!

So look on the various web sites and you will find a shampoo that will not remove too much of your wax or glaze, Zymol provide a shampoo called clear.

Get searching, look out for the two bucket method of cleaning too......


----------



## Dynamo (Mar 13, 2010)

My advice is use bilt hamber soft clay, you can use with just water and dodo juice born to be mild shampoo to wash. Any decent wax after that.


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

Lime Prime is an abbrasive, Lime Prime Lite is more a glaze and will fill within reason.


----------

